# Zero on old TC Hawken



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 8, 2015)

I was given a 60+ year old Thompson Center Hawken 45 cal percussion muzzle loader by my gran'dad. I shot it yesterday loading 80 gr of loose powder and 285 gr bullets. I only have a 30-35 yard range at the moment behind the house.

Question :
Where should I be hitting at that distance to be good out to 100 yards? I put it about 2" high above bulls eye. Elevation is 90% maxed out almost as low as it will go. Is this about right for the gun?

I know I zero my 270 1/2" low at 30-35 yds and I'm good out to a couple hundred yards with a scope. But what about a 45 cal black powder rifle?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 8, 2015)

The only way to be absolutely certain is to find a 100 yard spot you can use and zero it at 100 then see where it is hitting at 35.  This will also raise your confidence level with the rifle which is also important.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 8, 2015)

I was just curious. My farthest shot where I hunt is less than 50 yards. Just did know how fast a 285 gr bullet with 80 gr powder will act when zeroed 2" high at 35 yards. Like I said, the elevation is 2 clicks from being maxed out. If I need to drop it any more I'd have to install a taller front sight. Or just learn how to shoot the rifle knowing it's high.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well I found this chart on the line... if I'm reading correctly at 50 yds you want to be 2" high to be zeroed at 100. Now that's showing with 85 gr powder. I only shoot 80. So I think 2" high at 35 isn't too bad off. I'm just contiplating bottoming out the elevation or not on the sights. It is one tick from being bottomed out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2015)

I wish i still had the eyes to take a 100 yard shot with iron sights. I've stayed with 75 yard and in shots simply due to not being comfortable with longer shots.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm still young and thankful to have good eyes. My dad calls me crazy to grab my trusty iron sight lever gun when we hunt but I just like em. If I have a farther shot than 100 yards I'll grab a scoped rifle but it's usually my irons only 30-30 or SKS (original config). Both are tack drivers and put a hurt'n on em.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 8, 2015)

Both my 54 cal Hawkens are zeroed at 50yds.....80gr of Pyrodex
with round ball.


----------



## one hogman (Oct 8, 2015)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Well I found this chart on the line... if I'm reading correctly at 50 yds you want to be 2" high to be zeroed at 100. Now that's showing with 85 gr powder. I only shoot 80. So I think 2" high at 35 isn't too bad off. I'm just contiplating bottoming out the elevation or not on the sights. It is one tick from being bottomed out.



I just saw this , I think you are real close to be an inch or so high at 35 yards with iron sights,  I may be reading you wrong but you keep saying bottomed out on the elevation, with the REAR sight bottomed out that is as low as the gun will shoot, you raise the rear sight to shoot higher and vice versa. one rule of thumb on your rear sight is you always move the REAR sight in the direction you want the bullet to impact, move it down bullet impact goes down ,move it right bullet impact moves to the right. I may have just confused you but it is right. Good luck!!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes my rear sight is one tick adjustment from being completely down. At 35 yards I'm 2" high straight up and down over the bulleye. I think I am going to shoot it again Saturday after the morning hunt and may adjust it all the way down and see where I'm at at 50 yds. Hopefully 2" high


----------

